# milk snake or king snake ? / my snakes



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

what kind of snake is this ?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

scarlet king snake. non-venemous


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

thanks but how do you know this ?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

more pics of my ball python and my new kingsnake enjoy


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Shouldn't you know what type of snake you have before you take it into your care?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Shouldn't you know what type of snake you have before you take it into your care?


i did know.







i just want to know how to tell kingsnakes from milk snakes in case they lied to me


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

can't help with your question

but nice snakes


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

are you sure its a scarlet kingsnake ?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i'm 99% sure it's a (sinaloan milksnake) that was given to me as a kingsnake


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats what i thought it was to


----------

